# Tony Khan is working on something big for AEW: “this would be a big deal in pro wrestling”



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> On today’s Busted Open Radio, Tony Khan said that he has something “massive” in the works for AEW and he hopes to be able to talk about it next week.
> 
> “There will be a lot of news in the week ahead,” Khan said. “I don’t know if I’ll get it done by tonight but stay tuned in the week ahead. I’m working on something pretty big. It would be massive. I don’t know if it’s what anybody would expect it is or think it is but this would be a big deal in pro wrestling. I’m looking forward to hopefully making it happen. Stay tuned. I hopefully will get it done and will have more to announce soon.”
> 
> ...


Source: Tony Khan is working on something big for AEW: "this would be a big deal in pro wrestling"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Something with New Japan would be my guess here. Romero being used, Jay White now being used... Moxley, Danielson, FTR all openly wanting to work Japan etc.

Or buying RoH given Tony's penchant to overhype. 

Another television hour would be decently big if it was Monday night but Tony never wants to go up against MNF.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd be amazed if this wasn't some sort of super show with NJPW. 

Pretty sure Japan just opened up for work travel so that lines up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep New Japan partnership seems about right.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

He’s buying CYN!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

He's buying Ring of Honor, okay then.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

How about an AEW streaming service or tie-up with HBO Max? Tony Schiavone said last year that he expected AEW to have some sort of streaming service by the end of 2022.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW/NJPW Tokyo Dome Show + AEW/NJPW Arthur Ashe NYC Show (Or in Chicago to further claim the city/territory)??

Anything with WarnerMedia would probably be their news not AEW's to break.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing I've been hearing a lot is NJPW is trying to put together more supershows after the success of their show with Pro Wrestling Noah. I wouldn't be surprised if this is similar but with AEW? Tony specifically said it's big for pro wrestling, which might imply multiple promotions? Or maybe this is just a new line of AEW action figures LOL


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The Westminster Dog Show is All Elite


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dixie Khan strikes again..


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If it's something to do with NJPW. Do a fuckin super card already!. NJPW vs AEW or world war or something new. It's a no brainer and will be good for all parties involved.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

It's... its Christian (Again)


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Surprised no one has yet to say he's talking about working with WWE and the Cody things is a work.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, i tought about NJPW or ROH. It would be nice.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How many times does he have to make these stupid fucking announces. I think hes beat Dixie at this reward


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am usually fine with Khan hyping stuff up as long as it is purely for promotion, but he is talking about something "in the works". Make sure the deal is done and the ink is dry before hyping it up.

If this turns out to be legit, then I would agree that a NJPW/AEW supershow is what I would expect. A deal to have their library and PPVs on HBO MAX would also be a big deal. Especially because they would be the first live streaming show on that platform.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

AEW/NJPW Supercard would be worthy of this hype and I can see that show being coupled with a HBO Max announcement for their tape library, Dark, and special events that are not ppvs

If it's anything else then lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am usually fine with Khan hyping stuff up as long as it is purely for promotion, but he is talking about something "in the works". Make sure the deal is done and the ink is dry before hyping it up.
> 
> If this turns out to be legit, then I would agree that a NJPW/AEW supershow is what I would expect. A deal to have their library and PPVs on HBO MAX would also be a big deal. Especially because they would be the first live streaming show on that platform.



njpw and aew partnership would not be a big deal. But he says everything is a big deal. He acts like this shit is new. 

Now Everything on HBO would be a big deal as its really the next big step for aew growth with media. ppv likely would not be on it though.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm sure Tony is a nice guy and I like the majority of his ideas it seems.

But dude. 

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

He's bringing back Virgil. A Wrestling Superstar.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It is funny to compare the 2 threads about this. In this one you discuss the matter, in the other one you don't.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Installing a gym at Daily's Place?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> njpw and aew partnership would not be a big deal. But he says everything is a big deal. He acts like this shit is new.
> 
> Now Everything on HBO would be a big deal as its really the next big step for aew growth with media. ppv likely would not be on it though.


The AEW/NJPW show could be big within the context of wrestling, which is what Khan referenced. Personally, I think it would have to be a two night all companies on board type show. Bring in the top guys from NJPW, ROH, Impact, and AEW. I may die on this hill, but I bet that type of show could fill a 30,000 seat arena. You would probably have to run it in New York or Chicago where the populations are high and AEW, NJPW and ROH have run bigger shows before.

I am not sure if HBO Max is planning to do live streaming, but I could see them adding previous PPVs and adding the newer ones on a month delay.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Wait, wait, wait. Actually I deciphered it.

"Big deal?" That could only mean one thing.










DESTINY!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The part where he says "idk if it's something you would expect" makes me think it's more business side related and not really wrestling show/debut related.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

zkorejo said:


> If it's something to do with NJPW. Do a fuckin super card already!. NJPW vs AEW or world war or something new. It's a no brainer and will be good for all parties involved.


Probably. 

Maybe that was the plan all along, because I felt four PPVs per year is really on the low side, even with the changed media landscape. Maybe before COVID hit the plan was four exclusive AEW PPVs and then two combined supershow PPVs.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Installing a gym at Daily's Place?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

He hired Sham O Mac


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> The part where he says "idk if it's something you would expect" makes me think it's more business side related and not really wrestling show/debut related.


Streaming service would be fantastic and huge for AEW.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Teemu™ said:


> He's bringing back Virgil. A Wrestling Superstar.


Nah, he's WWE Hall of Fame bound this year.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Streaming service would be cool.

My first thought was maybe something related the Owen Cup with that coming up in over 2 months. Whether it's a partnership with another wrestling company for the tourney or whatever.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Southerner said:


> Streaming service would be cool.
> 
> My first thought was maybe something related the Owen Cup with that coming up in over 2 months. Whether it's a partnership with another wrestling company for the tourney or whatever.


Owen wrestled for some time in NJPW, he's also one of the first IWGP Jr Heavyweight champions, it would make sense to also invite them.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> He's bringing back Virgil. A Wrestling Superstar.


Nah. If Tony wanted a clapped out near 60 year old 1/10 wrestler from WCW.....it would be Goldberg.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

One other rumor that has been mentioned is that AEW may move Double or Nothing to the T-Mobile Arena. That place seats 20,000 for basketball, so it could seat 15,000+ for wrestling.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

3venflow said:


> How about an AEW streaming service or tie-up with HBO Max? Tony Schiavone said last year that he expected AEW to have some sort of streaming service by the end of 2022.


i hope so.They need to get something to put back up the dynamite episodes after being live closed that way I can resume when I get done with sailor moon.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

A big deal in pro wrestling that no one expects would be forming a League with different wrestling companies.(Impact, ROH, GCW,PWG,NWA,NJPW, NOAH,DDT, Stardom,Ice Ribbon, etc.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

He signed HHH. But not the whole of him, just his nose.

Excalibur:_ "Good gawd, it cannot be, thats... thats HHH nose!, and it looks like its holding a sledgehammer waiting to hit Jericho!:._


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Bigger as CM Punk return. Nope... Doubt it


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh here we go. The boy who cried wolf is at it again. Can't wait to see somebody from 205 live show up to try and pop raitings.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Dynamite at MSG
PPV outside of USA
Video game release date
Purchase of another company 
All In 2
AEW Ice Cream Bars 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody was the ONLY evp against a joint Supershow

so this might be that?

streaming is also possible

UK tour too


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

They’re signing Rhyno.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

OKAAADDAAAAA KAZUCHKAAAAAAAA

VS 

AMERIGAN DRAGON "DANIAAALOOOBRYAAAAN


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Streaming service would be awesome, I'd pay $10/month for no picture and picture. UK folk have it good right now on Fite TV, no silly interruptions.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> Dynamite at MSG
> PPV outside of USA
> Video game release date
> Purchase of another company
> ...


They should avoid MSG, Vince put a curse on it after NJPW and ROH dared to hold a show there. NJPW is struggling hard and ROH barely exists now. AAA couldn't even sell the tickets and had to move to the Hulu theater for a show with a buy rate of 60.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Everyone will be expecting the purchase of ROH or a NJPW supercard and he'll be all "Ladies and Gentlemen we've signed Ryback on an exclusive deal"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> They should avoid MSG, Vince put a curse on it after NJPW and ROH dared to hold a show there. NJPW is struggling hard and ROH barely exists now. AAA couldn't even sell the tickets and had to move to the Hulu theater for a show with a buy rate of 60.


Arthur Ashe is going to be AEW's NYC home anyways.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Installing a gym at Daily's Place?


No, at Cole’s house.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

He's signed Marko Stunt to a lifetime contract with a guaranteed title shot brothers!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think it's ROH. They've announced that they'll be running live shows and have a new logo, so it sounds like their previous plans are in place. I think AEW having a 'feeder' promotion to serve as developmental could benefit them a lot though.

I'd love an AEW/NJPW supershow. I've always said that a match like Okada vs. Omega in the USA could sell out a stadium and bring in a huge gate for AEW. The *promise* of it sold out MSG in the blink of an eye. If they did one in Japan and one in America they could deal with the political issues by having AEW win the U.S. series of matches and NJPW win the Japanese series of matches. Danielson or Punk would have no issue putting over Okada or Tanahashi.

One other option could be their own training center, independent of the Nightmare Factory. It would be good for the brand to have a clear starting point as the NF is kind of semi-officially AEW's training ground. If they offered good training in state-of-the-art facilities, AEW could produce more homegrown talent in future trained in the way they want - perhaps patterned after New Japan's dojo.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AEW/NJPW supershow on the Friday before WrestleMania? That's the only thing that would really make sense.



3venflow said:


> Danielson or Punk would have no issue putting over Okada or Tanahashi.


I'd headline with Okada vs. Danielson. As you said, he'd have no issue putting Okada over.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

3venflow said:


> How about an AEW streaming service or tie-up with HBO Max? Tony Schiavone said last year that he expected AEW to have some sort of streaming service by the end of 2022.


This is key.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Serpico Jones said:


> This is key.



Aew on hbomax will always be bigger than just some aew streaming platform. Om hbo it will lawyas reach more casuals


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It's nothing to do with ROH. Impact are doing them a solid at the minute. Even Cary Silkin has appeared on the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but am i the only one here who gives two shits about a Japanese promotion? For me this isn't major news if that is what it is about. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

AEW going on HBO max would be huge.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Aew on hbomax will always be bigger than just some aew streaming platform. Om hbo it will lawyas reach more casuals


It couldn't be a better time for me, HBO Max will be available in several European countries next month.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

In replace of Rhodes to the top we get Stunted to the top. How Marko Stunt defied odds to make it to the top of AEW.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Knowing how Tony Khan talks absolute shit, it'll probably be someone going through the forbidden door and this time it'll be someone who's been in AEW for over a year already.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

CriminalLeapord said:


> In replace of Rhodes to the top we get Stunted to the top. How Marko Stunt defied odds to make it to the top of AEW.


False. We are getting Orange Crush. A bachelor style show where women try to get Orange Cassidy to give a shit about them.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

He needs to quit with these announcements. It's getting annoying


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe something about health insurance for the wrestlers. If it is just a supershow or cooperation with another promotion this is not „a big deal in pro wrestling“. Does he ever learn from his mistakes?

Probably coked up about being named promoter of the year and whatever else of the year like Vince.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> I'd love an AEW/NJPW supershow. I've always said that a match like Okada vs. Omega in the USA could sell out a stadium and bring in a huge gate for AEW. The *promise* of it sold out MSG in the blink of an eye. If they did one in Japan and one in America they could deal with the political issues by having AEW win the U.S. series of matches and NJPW win the Japanese series of matches. Danielson or Punk would have no issue putting over Okada or Tanahashi.


Nobody in the mainstream cares about Okada Vs Kenny. Definitely not filling a football stadium with just that match, lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It would be bigger if he didn't announce that something big was in the works and just announced it once it was confirmed. We also wouldn't be constantly ridiculing him for announcing something that turns out to be rather lackluster.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Something with New Japan would be my guess here. Romero being used, Jay White now being used... Moxley, Danielson, FTR all openly wanting to work Japan etc.
> 
> Or buying RoH given Tony's penchant to overhype.
> 
> Another television hour would be decently big if it was Monday night but Tony never wants to go up against MNF.


Roh buy would be good for anyone. People will want to watch there footage or at lest use it it. It’s been around long enough . Although it’s now basicly been killed off from
Nxt and aew wirh all
The indie talent going there. It seems to still do well with tna around


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I don't think it's ROH. They've announced that they'll be running live shows and have a new logo, so it sounds like their previous plans are in place. I think AEW having a 'feeder' promotion to serve as developmental could benefit them a lot though.
> 
> I'd love an AEW/NJPW supershow. I've always said that a match like Okada vs. Omega in the USA could sell out a stadium and bring in a huge gate for AEW. The *promise* of it sold out MSG in the blink of an eye. If they did one in Japan and one in America they could deal with the political issues by having AEW win the U.S. series of matches and NJPW win the Japanese series of matches. Danielson or Punk would have no issue putting over Okada or Tanahashi.
> 
> One other option could be their own training center, independent of the Nightmare Factory. It would be good for the brand to have a clear starting point as the NF is kind of semi-officially AEW's training ground. If they offered good training in state-of-the-art facilities, AEW could produce more homegrown talent in future trained in the way they want - perhaps patterned after New Japan's dojo.


isn’t WWE their feeder promotion?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody in the mainstream cares about Okada Vs Kenny. Definitely not filling a football stadium with just that match, lol.


you can easily fill a stadium with hardcore fans

you don’t need casuals to do it


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

He's gonna sign another jobber.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody in the mainstream cares about Okada Vs Kenny. Definitely not filling a football stadium with just that match, lol.


Pro wrestling isn't mainstream anyway and AEW has already shown it is capable of doing big houses without the so-called 'casual fans'. In at least two separate months it has done better ticket sales than WWE without their multi-million dollar marketing division and brand legacy.

And yes, Omega vs. Okada could sell a 20~30,000 seat stadium out in the right territory. The mere promise of it sold every seat (16,500+ tickets) in Madison Square Garden in 15 minutes. In its seven MSG shows since the ROH/NJPW event, WWE has not sold as many tickets as that show did.

Danielson vs. Omega drew 20,000 in NYC and the biggest gate for a non-WWE show since the late 90s. Fuck the mainstream in this case, as they'd be making another $1m-plus gate and whatever the PPV buyrate would be (assuming it was on PPV).


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I'm surprised people arent questioning the pattern here. He did the same thing last time they had a bad rating.
Although, perhaps it's just the timing of it all.
We know the Owen Cup is happening sometime in the future, we know AEW wants to do something in the UK and there is also the likelihood of doing a cross promotional show with NJPW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Pro wrestling isn't mainstream anyway and AEW has already shown it is capable of doing big houses without the so-called 'casual fans'. In at least two separate months it has done better ticket sales than WWE without their multi-million dollar marketing division and brand legacy.
> 
> And yes, Omega vs. Okada could sell a 20~30,000 seat stadium out in the right territory. The mere promise of it sold every seat (16,500+ tickets) in Madison Square Garden in 15 minutes. In its seven MSG shows since the ROH/NJPW event, WWE has not sold as many tickets as that show did.
> 
> Danielson vs. Omega drew 20,000 in NYC and the biggest gate for a non-WWE show since the late 90s. Fuck the mainstream in this case, as they'd be making another $1m-plus gate and whatever the PPV buyrate would be (assuming it was on PPV).



He said a football stadium, talking 60k plus. I have no doubt a AEW NJPW supercard could sell out a 15 or 20k building in NY or Chicago.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source: Tony Khan is working on something big for AEW: "this would be a big deal in pro wrestling"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let it be the return of the Ding Dongs. I want to see Schiavonie and Ross call them again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He said a football stadium, talking 60k plus. I have no doubt a AEW NJPW supercard could sell out a 15 or 20k building in NY or Chicago.


Well, I never specified a football stadium in the first place, just _a_ stadium. Arthur Ashe is a stadium but I think Okada vs. Omega could outdo the attendance for that show.

Plus there are a bunch of football stadiums in the 20,000 to 40,000 range in the U.S., so even one of those is not out of the question. The L.A. Galaxy's stadium seats around 27,000 and there's the FAU in Florida which is around 30,000.

I think AEW should target Soldier Stadium in Chicago or at least Wrigley Field. That one might not sell out as its huge, but with Punk in a world title match and some other big matches, they could hit 30k.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

pre-announcing an announcement....great, it's like those real estate signs that say "coming soon"....deal has already been done....just announce it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It could be anything but a huge NJPW/AEW show would be cool I guess?...


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

My posts are usually bloated but all I can say is…

Really TK? Already…again?

It would be nice for some promotional news. Unless it is a mofo bulk buy!!!

Jay & Mark Briscoe
Athena
Toni Storm
Shane Strickland
Nixon Newell
Line them up with AEW baseball jerseys at a real or mock presser.

Tony Khan may have an addiction. Does he do this with the football and Futbol clubs he owns as well? I don’t remember him being a super prolific poster over at deathvalleydriver.com.

IF TK just does this to lure viewers then it would be annoying but understandable. The shows are great every other week at worst. Bischoff and McMahon girl and the Man McMahon each went fishing for viewers many many unsuccessful attempts. It seems to work…I really don’t care as long as the show is good I do not care how fans at home feel unless they post where I post about the professional wrestling.

You do you, Tony Khan. I don’t care how the sausage is made. Just please don’t explain it like you did with Jay White.
Maybe shut up about the hidden door stuff. Everybody thinks it sounds dumb.

Me included.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

his promotion must have got a shitty rating.................haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* I'm sick of him announcing announcements for the sake of popping a rating, just for it to drop catastrophically the next week. This obviously isn't sustainable. Focus on the people you've got now, and let the surprises happen as they occur.*


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Yea I’m done with these garbage fake promotions. Miss me with that shit.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm sure Tony is a nice guy and I like the majority of his ideas it seems.
> 
> But dude.
> 
> Shut the fuck up.





Teemu™ said:


> He's bringing back Virgil. A Wrestling Superstar.


Yeap, Tony hurt his credibility ... and he is just 2 years in the business. 



Forum Dud said:


> *Oh here we go. The boy who cried wolf is at it again. *Can't wait to see somebody from 205 live show up to try and pop raitings.


That post sums it up. Thread can be closed.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I've made a new signing. And the name on the contract says McMahon...

The contract reads SHANE McMahon.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Prepare for disappointment guys


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He's gonna do a AEW streaming service and nobody will get it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TKOW said:


> I've made a new signing. And the name on the contract says McMahon...
> 
> The contract reads SHANE McMahon.
> 
> View attachment 117082




Even though I’m done with wanting to see him in the ring, signing Shane as a means of promoting AEW as getting one of the McMahons would probably be a worthwhile announcement. Unfortunately, this will just be another lackluster announcement involving “Duh Forbidden Door” or buying an already dead ROH.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

It better not be this coattail rider. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494481735245045765


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I think we all know better than to get excited for anything Tony says.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lyynch said:


> It better not be this coattail rider.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494481735245045765




Tony Khan would be the one to counter Austin’s return match with Ric Flair going 40 minutes against Orange Cassidy. 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tony for the love of God shut the fuck up


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

He's hired another 165 lb wrestler who can "go" in the ring. Yawn.........


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lyynch said:


> It better not be this coattail rider.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494481735245045765


It is likely Ric Flair


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> He's hired another 165 lb wrestler who can "go" in the ring. Yawn.........


How many people is Keith Lee then? 

Tony is just righting the wrongs that WWE has contributed to the wrestling industry the last 5-10 years.. AEW should have had some combination of Lee, Shane Strickland, Ruby Soho, Mercedes Martinez, 2point0, Bobby Fish, Kyle O’Reilly, Malakai Black, Andrade and even Tony Nese back in 2019 when everything started for AEW.

Obviously more were signed but they weren’t part of the WWE Hoarders. The others either came from somewhere else or WWE just released valuable veterans or green grass looking NXT signings by WWE that they just gave up on.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

They’ve definitely signed Johnny Curtis


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> How many people is Keith Lee then?
> 
> Tony is just righting the wrongs that WWE has contributed to the wrestling industry the last 5-10 years.. AEW should have had some combination of Lee, Shane Strickland, Ruby Soho, Mercedes Martinez, 2point0, Bobby Fish, Kyle O’Reilly, Malakai Black, Andrade and even Tony Nese back in 2019 when everything started for AEW.
> 
> Obviously more were signed but they weren’t part of the WWE Hoarders. The others either came from somewhere else or WWE just released valuable veterans or green grass looking NXT signings by WWE that they just gave up on.


Keith is his own trios team.

Andrade SUCKS no matter what year he arrived. Hooked on Phonics did not work for him.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry but am i the only one here who gives two shits about a Japanese promotion? For me this isn't major news if that is what it is about. Just my 2 cents.


You ain't the only one


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry but am i the only one here who gives two shits about a Japanese promotion? For me this isn't major news if that is what it is about. Just my 2 cents.



You can’t wait to see guys stand there for 5 minutes and head butt and back hand slap each other on the chest. Admit it! 😆


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry but am i the only one here who gives two shits about a Japanese promotion? For me this isn't major news if that is what it is about. Just my 2 cents.


No non-neckbeard cares about Japanese wrestling.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Only a matter of time before he becomes an on air figure. dude loves the attention and just like Dixie Moron this is a way to garner it.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Here come the critics about TK overhyping


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Knowing Tony this will be the signing of Buddy Murphy. 

Someone needs to tell him that signing some ex-WWE loser or Indie/NJPW virgin is not massive!!!


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

What would be massive and highly unlikely if Tony Khan could come to a deal with Vince McMahon and do a supershow one night only with WWE and AEW. 

Headlined by AJ styles and Kenny Omega. 
You could do Roman Reigns vs Adam Page. 
Usos vs young bucks. 
Sammy defending the TNT belt against Ricochet. 
Kevin Owens vs Adam Cole 
Brock Lesnar vs Wardlow. 
MJF vs Edge 
Id open the card with Private Party and street profits.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Top bins said:


> What would be massive and highly unlikely if Tony Khan could come to a deal with Vince McMahon and do a supershow one night only with WWE and AEW.
> 
> Headlined by AJ styles and Kenny Omega.
> You could do Roman Reigns vs Adam Page.
> ...


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Who gives a fuck? The little geek making big promises again and it'll end up being fucking Jeff Hardy or something


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

njcam said:


>


I don't get it...so would it be better for AEW to have a supercard with a bunch of nobodies from New Japan? I don't think it's a bad idea to have a card with WWE.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Top bins said:


> What would be massive and highly unlikely if Tony Khan could come to a deal with Vince McMahon and do a supershow one night only with WWE and AEW.





Top bins said:


> I don't get it...so would it be better for AEW to have a supercard with a bunch of nobodies from New Japan? I don't think it's a bad idea to have a card with WWE.


....*"supershow one night only with WWE and AEW"*.... Never ever going to happen.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

njcam said:


> ....*"supershow one night only with WWE and AEW"*.... Never ever going to happen.


WWE vs AEW where the loser has to drop the "E and W" from there name. Book it pal!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Tony’s definition of ‘big’ is much different to mine, so this could be so much as a new reality show as it could be a streaming service or other things mentioned. I guess timing wise it fits with something to do with ROH.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Here we go again... 

He should read The boy who cried wolf


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> He should read The boy who cried wolf


He'd only try 'n hire the wolf and you know that full and well.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd laugh if it was him resigning Cody


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

reyfan said:


> I'd laugh if it was him resigning Cody


He's signing Stardust.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Gosh, is it gonna be another disappointment?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> He'd only try 'n hire the wolf and you know that full and well.




Boy vs the Wolf in a 45 minute Falls Count Anywhere Match! Book it!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

njcam said:


>


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

njcam said:


> ....*"supershow one night only with WWE and AEW"*.... Never ever going to happen.


I said highly unlikely to happen...


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Outlaw91 said:


> Nah, he's WWE Hall of Fame bound this year.


Maybe not this year, we can’t risk anyone overshadowing the Undertaker


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

A big announcement again?..

Another Bullet Club member no one cares about is AEW inbound?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> View attachment 117131


Keith Lee, Jay White, the Cody contract story, Shane Strickland, Jeff Hardy, Brody King, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Ruby Soho. All of these were spoiled ahead of time.

This conspiracy about wrestling writers being anti-WWE and pro-AEW continues to be BS.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

The actual journalists have tipped off EVERY surprise wrestler that AEW has teased.

Christian Cage was one of maybe three people it could have been at last year’s Revolution. The FOTR ladder match surprise was Ethan Page like they said.

Lio Rush was a surprise. There wasn’t much buzz about who was debuting in the DoN battle royale. He was just a guy on the show though. There was no hard sell with a lot of signings. They were…surprises. 

CM Punk, Adam Cole, Ruby Soho, Bryan Danielson all came in on one Rampage and one memorable All Out. There was major build up but it was mostly fans hyping things. We almost had to wait for Grand Slam for Danielson. The gift of COVID scared AEW into debuting him closer to Punk and on the same night as the Cole and Ruby “surprise”…that everyone eagerly waited to arrive.

Just last week those fans were pumped to see Keith Lee and Jay White. Jeff Hardy was also possibly if his No compete was up. It wasn’t and won’t be until March 9 if Matt Hardy is to be trusted. That was all known before Dynamite last week.

That is literally all the surprises TK has promoted and promised. I guess Grand Slam was another announcement and that leaked early as well. They were some of the internet’s worst kept secrets before they hit the screen for AEW.

This latest tease sounds more relevant as a surprise for AEW as a whole. Who the heck knows on his latest tease.

Maybe it’s that bulk buy he should do to nab Briscoes, Nixon Newell, Shane Strickland, Toni Storm, Athena, Buddy Matthews and MAYBE even Samoa Joe as a player/coach.

That would be fine with me. Some of those wrestlers are already signed, sealed and just need delivery to Wednesday or Friday night…and you know what that means!


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Someone just has to beat tony kahns thick head in until he understands that nobody else cares about impact or new japan


----------



## Abood sama (Dec 29, 2014)

the Only thing that make sense in the short term is that njpw will have the new japan cup starting March 2 which is a Wednesday, the last 3 years it had 32 wrestlers, it’s could be huge if 16 from njpw and aew, then double Or nothing, g1, all out, finally wrestle kingdom


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

njcam said:


>




Finally, someone who can feud with Riho and Leyla Hirsch. 😂


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

This guy just can’t fucking help himself, can he? At this point it’s a compulsion he HAS to overhype and announce every small goddamn thing he does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495483659721183235


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I so don’t give a fuck about NJPW. Focus on your damn product Tony.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> I so don’t give a fuck about NJPW. Focus on your damn product Tony.


In the "world of pro wrestling" it would be a pretty big deal tho


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> In the "world of pro wrestling" it would be a pretty big deal tho


Meh.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495483659721183235


I am not sure what is weirder here. Meltzer reciting exactly what Khan said on Busted Open or Raj Giri tweeting it out like it is an actual update. In related news, Hangman Page is expected to face Adam Cole in an AEW World Championship match. As of Wednesday this match was not official, but sources confirm that after meetings on Thursday the match was set to be announced on Friday Rampage. My source is Captain Obvious, the leader of the Obvious Pirate crew.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> In the "world of pro wrestling" it would be a pretty big deal tho


It would be a big deal for smart marks but to the average joe wrestling fan they wouldn't care.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

What if it's related to their TV deal? 🤔


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It would be a big deal for smart marks but to the average joe wrestling fan they wouldn't care.


Honestly, who cares? WWE has been catering to the average joe wrestling fan for a decade and they have bled half their audience and continue to do so. AEW is the only wrestling company to increase viewership/attendance each year of its existence. Focus first on your hardcore fans and keep them happy and you'll grow...maybe not as fast as some would like but over time.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Don't care about NJPW whatsoever


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tony Kahn opening the Forbidden Door so wrestling fans can see Undertaker vs Sting at Wrestlemania


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I care about NJPW! A Supershow with AEW would be huge!


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Khan bought Shane's WWE stock and is now technically a WWE owner lol


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Fuuuuck NJPW...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Everyone will be expecting the purchase of ROH or a NJPW supercard and he'll be all "Ladies and Gentlemen we've signed Ryback on an exclusive deal"


They'll need to double the catering budget again so it's a double edged sword.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

A NJPW vs AEW would be nice to see and BIG for pro wrestling.
It would be the first time since maybe 1993 (?) that a big company in North America doing a supershow with the biggest company in Japan.
With the right place and setting they maybe even could sell out a small stadium.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> In the "world of pro wrestling" it would be a pretty big deal tho


Why do people keep saying this? 

WCW had Starrcade built around WCW vs. New Japan.

RoH had a PPV with them 5 years ago. 

NJPW isn't a big deal because it's been done a few times before now. 

And once again, if a card with Savage, Flair, Sting, and 2-3 dream matches couldn't move the needle in 1996, it ain't going to do much in 2022


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Why do people keep saying this?
> 
> WCW had Starrcade built around WCW vs. New Japan.
> 
> ...


I don't think people necessarily care about this "moving the needle" they just want to see dream matches. That's what I'm excited about.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He talks about it here - it's 'something massive', he's under a NDA from his legal team not to discuss it, and it's business related.

"It's a little bit different than anything we've done before."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496642903963320320


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He talks about it here - it's 'something massive', he's under a NDA from his legal team not to discuss it, and it's business related.
> 
> "It's a little bit different than anything we've done before."
> 
> ...


HBO Max Streaming

He bought ROH and Impact

He Bought the XFL

Or


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> HBO Max Streaming
> 
> He bought ROH and Impact
> 
> ...


Dang what a cliffhanger

You can't leave us with a "or"


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Something is coming to AEW he says. And he likens it to First Dance but not quite? Hmmmm...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I wish people would stop referencing moving the needle. That shit is dead. The key is fan service and making sure you give them what they want and AEW does that.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> I wish people would stop referencing moving the needle. That shit is dead. The key is fan service and making sure you give them what they want and AEW does that.


By what measure do you say that they give the fans what they want?

Because you like what they do? Because if that's the case, they are giving you what you want. And that should be the only thing you speak about


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

3venflow said:


> He talks about it here - it's 'something massive', he's under a NDA from his legal team not to discuss it, and it's business related.
> 
> "It's a little bit different than anything we've done before."
> 
> ...


They should have got him to sign a Non Overhype Agreement as opposed to a Non Disclosure Agreement.

I imagine "Something Never Seen Before" will be a cross brand show with Japan. Like WCW and ROH did many times. So once again he's lied to his audience.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

He shouldn’t talk about stuff whether he has in them in the works he should just present it as a surprise.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> They'll need to double the catering budget again so it's a double edged sword.



Careful, Ricky Starks is still having nightmares about Ryback and catering tables.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Lol he books an interview to make a statement to say that he can't talk about it! Classic Tony 🤣

Does sound like something exciting tho, let's wait and see


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Coming soon: THE TONY KHAN ACTION FIGURE. 

Yes, ladies and gentleman, you can now hold all the power to book your fantasy feuds and hire your favorite indy darlings. Make up your own massive industry shattering announcements as you compete with the diabolical fed for control of America’s wrestling hearts!


Appropriate for all ages but Adderall, daddy’s billion dollar bank account, and gorilla position table sold separately.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think this is him acquiring the ROH tape library

which IMO would be significant - especially is that is swung into a streaming offering


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think this is him acquiring the ROH tape library
> 
> which IMO would be significant - especially is that is swung into a streaming offering


I am starting to lean this way too. It could be that part of the agreement was to have Bryan and Punk inducted into the ROH hall of fame.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's ROH related. But the tape library is the total value of ROH. Otherwise it's just a three letter acronym who sold their history, or at least video rights to it. So just sell the whole company to Khan.

RoH Library has little value to WWE anymore - all their big names have their own wwe histories at this point. AEW could really use the RoH tape library for depth and storytelling of their roster and help flesh out any future streaming library.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If you're going to buy the ROH library, may as well buy ROH too. Make it the official developmental territory (+ a handful of vets like Sydal) of AEW while maintaining its ethos (Code of Honor, etc.). It'd justify this super aggressive talent recruitment they've done and also give them a place to send younger guys/girls like Nick Wayne and Julia Hart. Of course, from a business perspective he'd need a financial reason to buy ROH, so getting it a small scale TV deal to cover the overheads would be good. Or make it exclusive to an AEW streaming platform.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If you're going to buy the ROH library, may as well buy ROH too. Make it the official developmental territory (+ a handful of vets like Sydal) of AEW while maintaining its ethos (Code of Honor, etc.). It'd justify this super aggressive talent recruitment they've done and also give them a place to send younger guys/girls like Nick Wayne and Julia Hart. Of course, from a business perspective he'd need a financial reason to buy ROH, so getting it a small scale TV deal to cover the overheads would be good. Or make it exclusive to an AEW streaming platform.


it would be a nice brand for pure ‘american njpw style’ wrestling


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> If you're going to buy the ROH library, may as well buy ROH too. Make it the official developmental territory (+ a handful of vets like Sydal) of AEW while maintaining its ethos (Code of Honor, etc.). It'd justify this super aggressive talent recruitment they've done and also give them a place to send younger guys/girls like Nick Wayne and Julia Hart. Of course, from a business perspective he'd need a financial reason to buy ROH, so getting it a small scale TV deal to cover the overheads would be good. Or make it exclusive to an AEW streaming platform.


Is it Ring of Honor if it's an AEW developmental though? It would would be like WWE buying ECW. 

Gabe Sapolsky is available. It would need to be a stand alone company or at least 90% with no roster cross over making it a third have to watch show for AEW fans.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

If he bought ROH it would be and excellent place for all the younger talent and old ex ROH talent like Sydal and Cabana to help the the younger talent hone their skills and hold titles ect.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If you're going to buy the ROH library, may as well buy ROH too. Make it the official developmental territory (+ a handful of vets like Sydal) of AEW while maintaining its ethos (Code of Honor, etc.). It'd justify this super aggressive talent recruitment they've done and also give them a place to send younger guys/girls like Nick Wayne and Julia Hart. Of course, from a business perspective he'd need a financial reason to buy ROH, so getting it a small scale TV deal to cover the overheads would be good. Or make it exclusive to an AEW streaming platform.


Like putting it on TruTV?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Like putting it on TruTV?


TruTV would be perfect since it's one of Warner's smaller channels and there'd be few expectations for ratings (average viewership in 2021 was 193,000). Since AEW is so valuable to Warner at this point, I don't see why that couldn't happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Another week, another artificial ratings boost via the announcing of announcements leading to underwhelming debuts. *


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol he bought ROH








talk about moving chess pieces into place.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

March 2nd show the announcement could be.

_*"I've been talking a lot about a big announcement in the world of pro wrestling. Not only is there going to be a lot of great wrestling on the show...I promise you guys, I have a huge announcement coming. Nobody knows what it is it. It's going to be something very important in the wrestling business. It's not one particular piece of talent, it's something very special. I'm really excited about it, I believe it's something we'll be in position to announce on Wednesday. I'm pretty excited about that," *_


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Another week, another artificial ratings boost via the announcing of announcements leading to underwhelming debuts. *


It has been pretty obvious that this announcement has nothing to do with someone debuting.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jersey said:


> He shouldn’t talk about stuff whether he has in them in the works he should just present it as a surprise.


Wrong. 

By talking about it, he gets fans online talking about it. This creates a buzz and generates hype, it can also pop ratings at times. He stays winning because love the product or hate it, he has both sides talking about these teases.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> It has been pretty obvious that this announcement has nothing to do with someone debuting.


Obviously it was the announcement (which had not to do with anything debut related) that TK made on a fuckin podcast of all places which made 150.000+ people tune in this week. People here really live in their own bubble.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Double or Nothing.... 20k seater stadium...

Got a feeling that night be the big AEW x NJPW show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He compared it to First Dance, so it's likely a one off special show/event. I could even see Tony thinking first venture into California/West Coast or to UK would be along the same vein as First Dance. 

I think any NJPWxAEW cross over would need to be in NYC or Chicago type markets. LV is a destination city, but folks need to travel there and that needs booking and longer term planning than having the show in a ready made local wrestling hotbed. DoN would be too short notice. All Out III in Chicago would be epic for it.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I guess he signed The Rock. Or John Cena. Or Goldberg. Maybe Hall and Nash.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> I guess he signed The Rock. Or John Cena. Or Goldberg. Maybe Hall and Nash.


It's NOT a signing.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Will TK ever run out of coma-inducing announcements?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Speaking of live events, there's going to be an announcement of one on BTE - could be the west coast tour?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497271828376522752


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

It would be interesting if his big announcement was that he's sold AEW to Vince and that is why Cody left!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I‘d be hyped for


purchase of ROH tape library
purchase of ROH fully
HBO streaming deal
NJPW x AEW supershow

any of these would be just fine


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

AEW cookies.






Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Cross promotional agreement with World Wrestling Entertainment.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Working with WWE would be massive. If it's a Japan deal its cringe and nobody cares


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

ROH purchase would be huge especially if the library is part of it.

Part of the AEW umbrella would serve as the development territory for the young talent which would be a huge positive.

Let's see though. Hope the announcement is not a let down.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Working with WWE would be massive. If it's a Japan deal its cringe and nobody cares


Wrong. 

On this forum and the rest of social media, I see a bunches of posts where people would love for an AEW/NJPW supershow.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wrong.
> 
> By talking about it, he gets fans online talking about it. This creates a buzz and generates hype, it can also pop ratings at times. He stays winning because love the product or hate it, he has both sides talking about these teases.


So what if it flops then you what?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

A cross promotional show with New Japan would be absolutely huge. It would get covered by some of the mainstream sports outlets. Getting to see Okada or Tanahashi against some of the AEW main eventers would be an absolute game changer. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If AEW were to acquire ROH, it would be huge news, but (in my opinion) bad news. I want to see wrestling expand, with as many companies as possible. I don’t want bigger companies swallowing up smaller companies. I think ROH can still stand on its own, and maybe its recent “pause” will benefit the promotion in the long run.

A super show with NJPW (and maybe add ROH, Impact, NWA, Stardom, etc.) would be awesome.


----------



## laserlaser (Nov 15, 2019)

Guys... Hes gonna announce AEW Version of "Wrestlemania" called "Wrestling Gran Slam" and it takes place at the TIAA Bank Field in Jacksonville. Mark my words.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Working with WWE would be massive. If it's a Japan deal its cringe and nobody cares


Here’s the advantage of working with WWE...a lot of fans know key components of the AEW roster. And these are not had beens, if there is such a thing in an era of part timers. WWE audiences would be familiar with Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Rusev, the Hardy’s, the Revival, Chris Jericho, and Keith Lee.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

I could see CM Punk walking right out of the company as soon as he finds out that he will have to be a part of a partnership with WWE.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Like how he's going to "open the forbidden door" a few weeks ago?

It's going to be underwhelming. He should just STFU and concentrate on booking better shows.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Occam's Razor: This is an AEW streaming deal or a "Forbidden Door" show with mutliple promotions involved or I dunno a new line of AEW Action Figures

Tinfoil hat: Tony Khan bought ROH and is putting Cody Rhodes in charge of it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Occam's Razor: This is an AEW streaming deal or a "Forbidden Door" show with mutliple promotions involved or I dunno a new line of AEW Action Figures
> 
> Tinfoil hat: Tony Khan bought ROH and is putting Cody Rhodes in charge of it


Why would he need lawyers and NDA's for a special show though or action figures?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> It has been pretty obvious that this announcement has nothing to do with someone debuting.


*The purchase of ROH would definitely lead to debuts. Look beyond the surface. How convenient that the next announcement MUST BE DONE on Wednesday, because that's the only way he can bait people into watching.*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jersey said:


> So what if it flops then you what?


Then you keep on keeping on. 

Angles, announcements, surprises and the like don't always go as planned and don't always get the reaction you hoped for or thought they would. Has literally happened in all the big wrestling companies at times, all a part of the business.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wrong.
> 
> On this forum and the rest of social media, I see a bunches of posts where people would love for an AEW/NJPW supershow.


Nobody cares about Japanese wrestling.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

MaseMan said:


> A cross promotional show with New Japan would be absolutely huge. *It would get covered by some of the mainstream sports outlets.* Getting to see Okada or Tanahashi against some of the AEW main eventers would be an absolute game changer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


No, it really wouldn't. The casual audience do not give one single fuck about New Japan. 

It needs to be WWE for it to be huge and make headlines.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd laugh it was just switching to a monthly PPV model.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

ThunderNitro said:


> I could see CM Punk walking right out of the company as soon as he finds out that he will have to be a part of a partnership with WWE.


Fox was partnered with WWE and he worked with them.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

MaseMan said:


> A cross promotional show with New Japan would be absolutely huge. It would get covered by some of the mainstream sports outlets. Getting to see Okada or Tanahashi against some of the AEW main eventers would be an absolute game changer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


LOL wut? This is top 5 one of the craziest things ever written on this forum. What "mainstream" sports outlets cover New Japan and AEW. You actually think ESPN, Fox Sports, etc are covering a show between New Japan and AEW? The delusion on this forum is real sometimes.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Jersey said:


> So what if it flops then you what?


AEW fans gaslight you for having high expectations and proceeding to saying Tiny didn't really hype it up.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Working with WWE would be massive. If it's a Japan deal its cringe and nobody cares


Tthe majority of the AEW fanbase would care if they did a show with New Japan. Stop this bullshit narrative like nobody's going to care. That's WWE markish thinking.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

deadcool said:


> Like how he's going to "open the forbidden door" a few weeks ago?
> 
> It's going to be underwhelming. He should just STFU and concentrate on booking better shows.


If he hits on any of these three things then it won't be underwhelming.

AEW/NJPW Supershow
HBO Streaming deal
Bought ROH.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> Nobody cares about Japanese wrestling.


WWE marks that infest this forum definitely don't care about it. The majority of the AEW fanbase DO care about it.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Cooper09 said:


> No, it really wouldn't. The casual audience do not give one single fuck about New Japan.
> 
> It needs to be WWE for it to be huge and make headlines.


AEW doesn't give two shit about some damn casuals. Stop with that nonsense. It's the AEW fanbase that got them to the dance not casuals. All Tony needs to do is keep giving the fanbase what they want. Fuck a casual. Fuck that WWE mentality.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

AEW should do a big event on June 25-26. It’s a week after the NBA finals would be over, no WWE PPV, no UFC PPV.

A cross-promotional event with NJPW would be interesting. Something on the west coast, maybe even an outdoor venue.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Buying RoH and using it as a developmental?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Teemu™ said:


> Nobody cares about Japanese wrestling.


Most of the AEW fanbase was born out of the Bullet Club and Elite running roughshod over NJPW and that leading to AEW. Most AEW fans would be psyched for an AEW/NJPW supershow. AEW wouldn't exist if not for NJPW.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Tthe majority of the AEW fanbase would care if they did a show with New Japan. Stop this bullshit narrative like nobody's going to care. That's WWE markish thinking.


If nobody cares about New Japan, as a few people here say to troll, that must have been 16, 534 nobodies in attendance for the G1 Supercard. Or will they admit that Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks are actual draws? Or will they say it was all wrestling crisis actors. I swear I saw someone from the ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard on April 6, 2019 climbing mountains in Halifax. Them the next day when I saw another spectator flying his canoe across Yellowknife, NWT. Yes, that is what they look like frantically denying that facts aren’t real.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> If nobody cares about New Japan, as a few people here say to troll, that must have been 16, 534 nobodies in attendance for the G1 Supercard. Or will they admit that Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks are actual draws? Or will they say it was all wrestling crisis actors. I swear I saw someone from the ROH/NJPW G1 Supercard on April 6, 2019 climbing mountains in Halifax. Them the next day when I saw another spectator flying his canoe across Yellowknife, NWT. Yes, that is what they look like frantically denying that facts aren’t real.


Im kinda shocked. I dont follow NJPW tbh but did they really pulled that 16.000 number in MSG with NJPW & ROH guys?

I cant imagine a NJPW AEW supercard. 30.000-35.000 people in attendance seems to be possible with the right setting.

Btw is AEW banned from the MSG?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

It must be weird for some that the promotion they watch has burned into their minds that fan service is bad.
It must also be underwhelming that the only crossover they get nowadays is with guys like Bad Bunny, Logan Paul, etc.
Majority of AEW's following is familiar with NJPW and they would be excited over a potential crossover with them. Some wrestlers specifically signed with AEW due to their connections with NJPW. One of them is Bryan. 
If this is the deal, the fans will love it, the wrestlers will love it and you best believe it will create some buzz.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I would actually like aew to do exactly what TNA tried to do.What tna failed with it is any storylines at all.All they did was bring in global talent and use tham randomly here and there. Hype them up sometimes as teams for ppvs.It was a cool concept at times but had no story.Which i assume has to do with how long they can use talent before they are needed else where and also just how long a visa lasts. Having talent in for any sorta storyline takes time and if they dont live here that is insanely expensive. Also jj vision for global force wrestling was super cool but never got off the ground sadly. Anyways,im just talking about that because everyones speculating its some sorta international deal with other promotions


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ROH & New Japan would be a failure of a massive announcement. Here is why. While the indy fans and smart fans were what helped AEW gather a fan base, AEW negates the indy concept immediately when on a national TV show (TNT/TBS). They negate being the indy show when they are asking Shaq to appear etc. Point is, while yes their root is indy and ROH & New Japan are fine, they are no longer just catering to that base. They are on a national network, the sponsors want growth, they want the promotion to cater to all kinds of fans, not just their niche, this is obvious with the promotion of the TV shows Cody was on etc. Overall, if you are wanting AEW to succeed then yes, they will have to work with what casuals like and drop the only niche indy mentality especially while they are on a current national basis network, etc. If AEW went off a national program and stuck on youtube and or some unknown network like Pop TV then sure they can focus on their niche audience more.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

A PG Attitude said:


> Most of the AEW fanbase was born out of the Bullet Club and Elite running roughshod over NJPW and that leading to AEW. Most AEW fans would be psyched for an AEW/NJPW supershow. AEW wouldn't exist if not for NJPW.


Nobody cares about AEW fans.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Teemu™ said:


> Nobody cares about AEW fans.


You are an obsessed AEW fan. Look at how many posts you've made since joining only a month ago. Are you one of those people who take the mick out of wrestling to your mates (if you have any) but secretly buy all the merch and the action figures, and subscribe to the WWE Network? You need to come out of the closet ASAP.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

RoganJosh said:


> (if you have any)


No, I don't. This shouldn't surprise you.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Teemu™ said:


> No, I don't. This shouldn't surprise you.


Is Teemu your name or is it after Pukki(plays for Norwich?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Teemu™ said:


> Nobody cares about AEW fans.


Reported, because you are only baiting.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Teemu™ said:


> Nobody cares about AEW fans.


Why do you hate yourself like that ?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

rbl85 said:


> Why do you hate yourself like that ?


Oh, dude. For so many reasons. Way too many to list, to be honest. You should ask me what I like about myself, and I couldn't give you a single thing, man. It is what it is, you know?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Teemu™ said:


> Nobody cares about AEW fans.


This is an AEW forum bro.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Left field idea: A world wrestling league/governing body where promotions trade ideas, strategy and talent more freely than now, while collaborating on shows. They could also introduce aspects of a union without fully union-izing. One complication I could see with this is NJPW's working relationship with CMLL vs. AEW's working relationship with AAA (AAA and CMLL will not work together directly, but there could be a workaround). AEW, IMPACT, NJPW, NOAH, DDT, Stardom, TJPW, AAA, ROH, Terminus (hence Gresham being backstage?), GCW, RevPro UK and other promotions could be involved.

If I had Tony Khan's roster right now, I'd be looking into a streaming platform, which is a no brainer - but one with specially branded shows to attract subscribers. Cinematic, lucha, hardcore, women's, pure wrestling, and so on. It'd give TK a reason to keep recruiting which he clearly loves to do. Kinda like what GCW do with completely different styled shows under the same banner (ie. Josh Barnett's Bloodsport and Effy's Gay Brunch couldn't possibly be more different).


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> He’s buying CYN!


Fans really want it to be TK, buying ROH. And have Cody run it.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

More I'm thinking I think it's either gona be streaming service deal or NJPW super show and not buying ROH


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> If you're going to buy the ROH library, may as well buy ROH too. Make it the official developmental territory (+ a handful of vets like Sydal) of AEW while maintaining its ethos (Code of Honor, etc.). It'd justify this super aggressive talent recruitment they've done and also give them a place to send younger guys/girls like Nick Wayne and Julia Hart. Of course, from a business perspective he'd need a financial reason to buy ROH, so getting it a small scale TV deal to cover the overheads would be good. Or make it exclusive to an AEW streaming platform.



No real point now. ROH has no real roster. Might as well create a developmental with your name than the name of a currently dead company.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Blaze2k2 said:


> AEW doesn't give two shit about some damn casuals. Stop with that nonsense. It's the AEW fanbase that got them to the dance not casuals. All Tony needs to do is keep giving the fanbase what they want. Fuck a casual. Fuck that WWE mentality.


If they really think like you do then they will never be a threat to the WWE. What you neckbeards don't seem to understand is that it's the casuals that bring in the ratings/money/attention.


Gn1212 said:


> It must be weird for some that the promotion they watch has burned into their minds that fan service is bad.
> *It must also be underwhelming that the only crossover they get nowadays is with guys like Bad Bunny, Logan Paul, etc.*
> Majority of AEW's following is familiar with NJPW and they would be excited over a potential crossover with them. Some wrestlers specifically signed with AEW due to their connections with NJPW. One of them is Bryan.
> *If this is the deal, the fans will love it, the wrestlers will love it and you best believe it will create some buzz*.


1.Those names you listed are 100x more famous than whoever the smarks love.
2.How will it create buzz if the only people who care are the people already watching?
Seriously you "hardcore fans" have no clue what it takes to be popular, ya'll really think Moxley or Danielson fighting some random wrestler from NJPW is going to lead to a revolution.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

sideon said:


> If they really think like you do then they will never be a threat to the WWE. What you neckbeards don't seem to understand is that it's the casuals that bring in the ratings/money/attention.
> 
> 1.Those names you listed are 100x more famous than whoever the smarks love.
> 2.How will it create buzz if the only people who care are the people already watching?
> Seriously you "hardcore fans" have no clue what it takes to be popular, ya'll really think Moxley or Danielson fighting some random wrestler from NJPW is going to lead to a revolution.


1. And it's made a huge improvement in the ratings too. Oh wait. AEW is the only current wrestling company who have increased average viewership every year of their existence while WWE keeps slowly but surely losing them.
2. Word of mouth from the happy hardcores. Same as always. Is that a super fast way to gain an audience however? No, but it is a reliable way.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

ShadowCounter said:


> 1. And it's made a huge improvement in the ratings too. Oh wait. AEW is the only current wrestling company who have increased average viewership every year of their existence while WWE keeps slowly but surely losing them.
> 2. Word of mouth from the happy hardcores. Same as always. Is that a super fast way to gain an audience however? No, but it is a reliable way.


There recent show had the lowest non holiday rating of all time, but that's a discussion for the ratings thread.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

More possible fuel for the ROH rumours.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498792403205038092


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> More possible fuel for the ROH rumours.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498792403205038092




So they chose to run the arena that is more than half the size of the other one? Not something a Pro-AEW Twitter page should want to point out. 😂


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

He's probably signing some me random indy scrub nobody ever heard of


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Soul Rex said:


> He's probably signing some me random indy scrub nobody ever heard of



Maybe Brody King has an equally ugly looking sister.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Soul Rex said:


> He's probably signing some me random indy scrub nobody ever heard of


Most likely from Japan.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He's already said it's not a talent acquisition, but hey any reason to cry on a message board.

On the ROH topic, I see Shane Strickland is booked for Supercard of Honor in April. If he's signed for AEW, it'll mean TK has given him permission to work there. AEW and ROH had no relationship previously.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

It would be great if Tony Khan made a deal with TBS to move Dynamite to Monday Nights so he can compete head to head with Raw

That would be a big deal


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If AEW has a deal with the WWE to do a show that would be huge.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Shleppy said:


> It would be great if Tony Khan made a deal with TBS to move Dynamite to Monday Nights so he can compete head to head with Raw
> 
> That would be a big deal


From what I've been told, he can't. His family own a football team and to do so owners have to sign a contract promising not to compete with or disparage the NFL.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I would assume TK would make the investment in buying ROH. Mainly for the library.

He's got Danielson and Punk, pretty sure we'll eventually see Joe in AEW too, so having access to their early stuff is cool. When AEW gets their own network/streaming service, the ROH library will be attractive for the hardcore fans of the likes of Punk, Danielson, Joe..


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Excited


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

He said a bit different to anything they've done before and huge within wrestling. As big as Punk's return.

NJPW and AEW mega show?
That's not dissimilar to All In (obviously wasn't a Khan show) and something WCW did. It's big within wrestling circles but not as huge as Punk's return as it's kinda been expected too.

AEW on a Monday night head to head?
They already ran against NXT, Dark goes out on a Monday and after TNA's ill fated move it's not even that huge.

Rampage moves timeslot?
Meh. They already have a two hour prime time show so this isn't a big deal.

AEW on Netflix, Amazon Prime?
Would be a big deal but not amongst wrasslin fans. Plus I really don't think they'd rock the boat with WarnerMedia.

Deal with WWE?
Would be a huge thing with fans to the extent it is more than a bit different. Logistically difficult due to various TV partners and realistically Vince McMahon wouldn't promote a alternative business fighting for his TV rights money.

Streaming service?
Impact already has theirs and WWE has its. So it's fairly common. Plus what would AEW put on there people would pay for. PPVs on HBO Max would be intriguing yet not groundbreaking. That's more likely than a streaming service.

Process of elimination tells me he's bought ROH, including tape library. AEW has the infrastructure in place to accommodate a small promotion. Likewise, they have a deep talent roster that would benefit from a change of scenery. They can easily add Lethal and Kazarian as veterans whilst giving guys like Garcia and Moriarty a showcase platform to grow.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

3venflow said:


> More possible fuel for the ROH rumours.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498792403205038092


It would be good to see that venue finally sold out. ROH did terrible attendance numbers there, it looked terrible even when the entry was free.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> If AEW has a deal with the WWE to do a show that would be huge.


Yes even just a one-off supershow would be out of this world.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony is doing a media call at 1pm today.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well this is interesting 









ROH could be heading towards being sold


Per a report from Fightful, there is talk that ROH could be sold. The company is currently owned by Sinclair Broadcasting. It was noted that "multiple"




wrestlingnews.co





This is probably going to be his announcement 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

So TK has bought ROH all but confirmed? 

If so wonder if he will get it a tv deal and run it as a separate show.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

It's 2022, who gives a shit about ROH.. GTFO Khan.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> It's 2022, who gives a shit about ROH.. GTFO Khan.


WWE. You think they weren't one of the companies to make a bid? Hell, they'd try to buy it for the tape library alone. This buy (if true) just added zeros to an HBOMax streaming deal should Khan choose to go that way with their next contract coming up next year. Not to mention the VAST amount of content.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499072895477338112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499073269449863171
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder how they do it if it's HBO Max. Would they move _all_ programming there or just Dynamite or Rampage or just the PPVs/specials? Streaming is on the rise, cable is on the decline, but there's still value in having your brand on a national cable network. If it is HBO Max, I imagine the deal will be worth a pretty penny for AEW, who have been poised for a big bump in their TV rights anyway due to their strong demo numbers.

'International pro wrestling promotions catalog' is a strange one to me. It won't be the Japanese majors as they have their own streaming services. Obviously ROH could be one, but what else? Revolution Pro in the UK? Maybe even AAA?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Starting to sound let this announcement is gonna be a let down


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Starting to sound let this announcement is gonna be a let down


Why? If it is something related with HBO MAX and/or ROH would be huge for them.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the wrestling media sure love to go out their way to spoil anything E related but when it comes to the dub, it's a case of "we don't know nothing"

anyways i'll spoil it

TK has got the rights to FMW there you go


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Starting to sound let this announcement is gonna be a let down


What were you expecting/hoping for?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499072895477338112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499073269449863171
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROH has had partnerships with companies in Mexico (CMLL), Japan (NJPW, former partnerships with NOAH and Dragon Gate) and in the UK (RevPro), and has ran some joint shows in some of those locations, if TK actually did buy their library they would meet the criteria of an "International promotion"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

the_hound said:


> TK has got the rights to FMW there you go


I would pay a sub fee solely for the full FMW catalogue. It was my favourite promotion back in the late 90s and is hard to find in any form now except grainy YouTube videos.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why? If it is something related with HBO MAX and/or ROH would be huge for them.


He wants a big name wrestler to get signed lol. Some people just can't look at the bigger picture.

Anyway, how would the HBO Max thing work? All AEW shows will only be shown on there and no longer on linear channel? Would casuals or old timers go out of their way to look it up on a digital platform?


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

I don’t think people understand what a huge deal AEW being on HBO is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HBO Max is probably beyond 74 million subscribers now. It expanded into 46 countries in the past year. Indeed, this could be huge in terms of exposing AEW to potential new fans.









HBO Max and HBO hit 73.8 million subscribers, topping company forecasts.


The announcement represents a vindication of the strategy to release the entire Warner Bros. 2021 film slate simultaneously in theaters and on streaming.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Do you get free HBO Max if you subscribe to the pack with TNT and TBS?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

It is a big next step, and makes logical sense. I am intrigued about the catalogue they have picked up to top it up. WWE have hoarded and stockpiled so much of that, so while ROH is the obvious outlier it is interesting to ponder how else they stock it up. I’m not sure Sinclair sell so easily though, as WWE would be as eager for that catalogue as much as AEW want it.

I wonder if it’s one of those cases of Tony has secured it because it’s leasing the library whilst ROH continue with AEW’s funding. I can’t see WWE wanting anything bar the tape library. But then ROH don’t have a roster. 

We don’t even have HBO Max or Peacock here yet, and my ponder was if part of the announcement would be an International tour. WWE have been speculated to have a UK event later in the year a good while now, I thought Tony might try and beat them to the punch or at least piggyback.

And with the time of year, as others have speculated I wondered if this would be them unveiling their shot at a Wrestlemania scale event. But I guess they’d need to have NJPW involvement for the AEW fanbase to care, and Japan is still cagey with the pandemic and travel.

Tongue in cheek though, I do hope Tony does a Dixie and it’s not any of this stuff. Just for the rage mixed with people defending it. Like imagine if it’s Cody?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499088267358187530


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hoping it's HBOMax save on some PPVs


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RoganJosh said:


> Anyway, how would the HBO Max thing work? All AEW shows will only be shown on there and no longer on linear channel? Would casuals or old timers go out of their way to look it up on a digital platform?


That wouldn't override their existing TV deals, it would supplement them, new episodes will probably be added shortly after TV airing if there's any contractual disputes with simulcasting. That said though I don't expect too much in the way of contractual disputes, HBO Max is owned by WarnerMedia, who are also the owners of TNT and TBS, so this deal would be staying in the same network family.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RoganJosh said:


> He wants a big name wrestler to get signed lol. Some people just can't look at the bigger picture.
> 
> Anyway, how would the HBO Max thing work? All AEW shows will only be shown on there and no longer on linear channel? Would casuals or old timers go out of their way to look it up on a digital platform?


Most likely Dynamite and Rampage air on TBS and TNT as usual but are uploaded for streaming on HBOMax the following day like South Park does. PPVs would be live and free for HBOMax users however.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RoganJosh said:


> Do you get free HBO Max if you subscribe to the pack with TNT and TBS?


Doubt it. You get it free if you subscribe to HBO though. I know people who do anyway.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Ehh HBO Max streaming deal not big really. AEW doesn’t have enough content to stream. Also the people who have HBO Max, a majority of them are not wrestling fans


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Ehh HBO Max streaming deal not big really. AEW doesn’t have enough content to stream. Also the people who have HBO Max, a majority of them are not wrestling fans


Tell us all you know nothing without telling us all you know nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Ehh HBO Max streaming deal not big really. AEW doesn’t have enough content to stream. Also the people who have HBO Max, a majority of them are not wrestling fans


They got a lot of content and having their content on a service 10s of millions of people have isn't a negative.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HBO Max has far more exposure than Peacock, though obviously AEW couldn't command anywhere near what WWE sold their library for. But in terms of finding new fans, well a lot of the young generation only watch streaming now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499091631261241346


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Ehh HBO Max streaming deal not big really. AEW doesn’t have enough content to stream. Also the people who have HBO Max, a majority of them are not wrestling fans


Have you polled them?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

SRS says the Cody runs ROH rumor has been sent to him and Alvarez says WWE fully believes AEW has made a deal with HBOMax. Gonna be an interesting night.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I could definitely see them moving to HBO Max, on a monthly premium event model. 

They definitely need their weekly output as accessible as possible though.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

3venflow said:


> .
> I'd love an AEW/NJPW supershow. I've always said that a match like Okada vs. Omega in the USA could sell out a stadium and bring in a huge gate for AEW. The *promise* of it sold out MSG in the blink of an eye.


LOL

Okada/Omega wouldn't have a snowballs chance in hell of selling out a stadium in the US. I have no idea how you'd even consider this happening.

MSG show sold out so quickly because it took place on Wrestlemania weekend. Was Okada/Omega announced BEFORE the show sold out?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> MSG show sold out so quickly because it took place on Wrestlemania weekend. Was Okada/Omega announced BEFORE the show sold out?


It had nothing to do with WM weekend. They sold out All In in less than 30 min in May (over 11k tickets) with only one match announced and it took place on September 1st. The MSG show simply continued the success of All In.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> It had nothing to do with WM weekend. They sold out All In in less than 30 min in May (over 11k tickets) with only one match announced and it took place on September 1st. The MSG show simply continued the success of All In.


All In had an incredible amount of promotion behind it, including its own billboard. The MSG show being on Wrestlemania weekend greatly increases its chances of selling out the venue, that's a no-brainer. That's why they chose that date. 

@3venflow claims that this is reason to believe that Okada/Omega can sell out a stadium. I can't see how anyone can believe this based on the evidence provided. I asked him if the Okada/Omega match was announced prior to the MSG event selling out and he dodged the question, so I'll take that as a no?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

It would vital for AEW's business to stream on HBO.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> All In had an incredible amount of promotion behind it, including its own billboard. Tickets were also cheaper.
> 
> The MSG show being on Wrestlemania weekend greatly increases its chances of selling out the venue.
> 
> @3venflow claims that this is reason to believe that Okada/Omega can sell out a stadium. I can't see how anyone can reasonably believe this. I asked him if the Okada/Omega match was announced prior to the event selling out and he dodged the question, so I'll take that as a no?


How could they announce matches for an event taking place in 10 months?
The tickets were sold out in June in a matter of minutes. They went head to head with the Takeover too. WM weekend or not it doesn't matter.

I think a well booked AEW/NJPW show could easily get 30-35K.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> How could they announce matches for an event taking place in 10 months?
> The tickets were sold out in June in a matter of minutes. They went head to head with the Takeover too. WM weekend or not it doesn't matter.
> 
> I think a well booked AEW/NJPW could easily get 30-35K.


Good question. Ask 3venflow that. He's the one that claimed MSG sold out on the promise of Omega/Okada

If Wrestlemania weekend didnt matter, then why did they choose that weekend to do it?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The HBO Max rumours are rising in the dirt sheets.

I don't think anybody would be disappointed with that announcement.

That should be a real integral step in the growth of the company.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Good question. Ask 3venflow that. He's the one that claimed MSG sold out on the promise of Omega/Okada
> 
> If Wrestlemania weekend didnt matter, then why did they choose that weekend to do it?


The obvious main event for everyone following NJPW back then would have been Omega vs Okada.
About the sell out and WM you can read my previous post again.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Crazy that the big announcement has not leaked


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> The obvious main event for everyone following NJPW back then would have been Omega vs Okada.
> About the sell out and WM you can read my previous post again.


"Obvious to everyone" isn't set in stone.

I did read your post. My point still stands. They chose that weekend to do their show, because they knew it'd be their best shot at selling out MSG.

Absolutely none of this points to Omega/Okada being able to sell out a stadium. This isn't Japan. They're not huge draws here. They're only popular with the niche die-hards. Omega is a bit more famous since being on AEW television, but AEW's ratings weren't exactly on fire when he was champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okada vs Omega could probably sell out a stadium depending on what size you're going for. Like a soccer stadium is doable.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> "Obvious to everyone" isn't set in stone.
> 
> I did read your post. My point still stands. They chose that weekend to do their show, because they knew it'd be their best shot at selling out MSG.
> 
> Absolutely none of this points to Omega/Okada being able to sell out a stadium. This isn't Japan. They're not huge draws here. They're only popular with the niche die-hards. Omega is a bit more famous since being on AEW television, but AEW's ratings aren't exactly on fire.


LOL you are suggesting they should throw away 10 months of booking, including G1 and World Tag League tournaments and Wrestle Kingdom, only so you know a card for a show taking place in April. Those 18500 people obviously knew better if the tickets were sold out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Okada vs Omega could probably sell out a stadium depending on what size you're going for. Like a soccer stadium is doable.


Maybe with an insane amount of promotion and build up behind the event on AEW television, but I seriously doubt that the announcement of this main event alone is what'll drive people in droves to the ticket booth enough to sell the place out.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499157549853065220


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL you are suggesting they should throw away 10 months of booking, including G1 and World Tag League tournaments and Wrestle Kingdom, only so you know a card for a show taking place in April. Those 18500 people obviously knew better if the tickets were sold out in a matter of minutes.


You're missing the point entirely.

I never said that they need to announce the card ahead of time, I'm saying that there's no solid evidence to suggest that the place sold out the way it did because of Omega/Okada, when 1) the match was never announced and 2) it took place on Wrestlemania weekend. I'm also saying that this is weak evidence to suggest that they can sell out a Stadium.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Okada vs Omega could probably sell out a stadium depending on what size you're going for. Like a soccer stadium is doable.


Are they small in America?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You're missing the point entirely.
> 
> I never said that they need to announce the card ahead of time, I'm saying that there's no solid evidence to suggest that the place sold out the way it did because of Omega/Okada, when 1) the match was never announced and 2) it took place on Wrestlemania weekend. I'm also saying that this is weak evidence to suggest that they can sell out a Stadium.


Are you talking to me right now or are you still asking me questions you want to ask @3venflow ?

I said I think an AEW/NJPW joint show could easily sell out a 30-35K venue. 
If you believe me or not or if you think my arguments about the MSG show are valid or not, it's your business.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Are they small in America?


Yeah the ones here that only do soccer tend to be under 30k. I'm in Columbus and the brand new soccer stadium only sits 20k


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

As someone who watches every AEW show, but doesn't subscribe to HBO Max, why would I possibly care if that is the announcement?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

the_hound said:


> the wrestling media sure love to go out their way to spoil anything E related but when it comes to the dub, it's a case of "we don't know nothing"
> 
> anyways i'll spoil it
> 
> TK has got the rights to FMW there you go


Every surprise in AEW really has been spoiled ahead of time. The only surprises to me were Jay Lethal at Full Gear 2021 and Lio Rush in the Casino Battle Royale at DON21.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

MaseMan said:


> As someone who watches every AEW show, but doesn't subscribe to HBO Max, why would I possibly care if that is the announcement?


I have HBO Max and you 100% missing out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck I'll laugh if the "big deal" in pro wrestling is that AEW is on a streaming service.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

omaroo said:


> ROH purchase would be huge especially if the library is part of it.
> 
> Part of the AEW umbrella would serve as the development territory for the young talent which would be a huge positive.
> 
> Let's see though. Hope the announcement is not a let down.


I'm sorry but a unknown promotion like that to most people on National Television would be a extremely disappointment


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

My sources say the big announcement is that AEW is hiring a new executive vice president to replace Cody Rhodes...


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

It needs to be a major signing like John Cena or something to do with the World Wrestling Entertainment if it's streaming or a small unknown company like Ring of Honor or anything with Japan it would be extremely bad


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> As someone who watches every AEW show, but doesn't subscribe to HBO Max, why would I possibly care if that is the announcement?


You don't have to care.

But HBO Max giving AEW 8 figures to stream wrestling to 75 000,000 subscribers is a pretty big deal.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

him and sinclaire are co owners of ROH


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> You don't have to care.
> 
> But HBO Max giving AEW 8 figures to stream wrestling to 75 000,000 subscribers is a pretty big deal.


Sure but does the average viewer care?

I'd dare say Christian being announced is bigger to your average AEW fan then AEW making a good business move.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure but does the average viewer care?
> 
> I'd dare say Christian being announced is bigger to your average AEW fan then AEW making a good business move.


Who said the average viewer would care?

We're talking about wrestling fans.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Some of you don’t seem to understand. No one is saying AEW being on HBO MAX isn’t great for the company but you don’t need to tease this as a major announcement that will take place on Dynamite. That would have been like Vince Mcmahon announcing the Peacock deal on Monday night Raw after teasing it for a full week. Just get the big news out. No need to tease it as a major announcement.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Some of you don’t seem to understand. No one is saying AEW being on HBO MAX isn’t great for the company but you don’t need to tease this as a major announcement that will take place on Dynamite. That would have been like Vince Mcmahon announcing the Peacock deal on Monday night Raw after teasing it for a full week. Just get the big news out. No need to tease it as a major announcement.


The moment you stop comparing a billion dollar company that's been around for 50+ years and what's a big deal to them to a start up company that's barely 3 years old, the easier this would be for you to understand.

In comparison, it's more like the WWE Network and you know they absolutely marketed that everywhere and it was pretty groundbreaking.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Who said the average viewer would care?
> 
> We're talking about wrestling fans.


I said the average AEW fan and since they don't have any casual viewers I'd say that yes close to 100% of the audience are indeed wrestling fans.

Most people don't care about AEW doing a good business deal.



Erik. said:


> The moment you stop comparing a billion dollar company that's been around for 50+ years and what's a big deal to them to a start up company that's barely 3 years old, the easier this would be for you to understand.


He's right though. To the majority of the audience this isn't a major announcement.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> The moment you stop comparing a billion dollar company that's been around for 50+ years and what's a big deal to them to a start up company that's barely 3 years old, the easier this would be for you to understand.


There’s a reason why WWE became a billion dollar company and AEW will remain number 2. You don’t tease this as a major announcement on your program no matter how long you’ve been in the game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I said the average AEW fan and since they don't have any casual viewers I'd say that yes close to 100% of the audience are indeed wrestling fans.
> 
> Most people don't care about AEW doing a good business deal.


But the majority of wrestling fans see that the potential announcements being banded around are huge for the company. 

But it's understandable that you and the select few would do your best to shit on said announcement. So I'm not surprised. Almost predictable. 




Chip Chipperson said:


> He's right though. To the majority of the audience this isn't a major announcement.


It's certainly a major announcement for AEW if that's the case.

Having a streaming service, which likely has the ROH library included is a massive win for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> There’s a reason why WWE became a billion dollar company and AEW will remain number 2. You don’t tease this as a major announcement on your program no matter how long you’ve been in the game.


Yeah that's _EXACTLY_ why WWE became a billion dollar company.

😂😂😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> You don't have to care.
> 
> But HBO Max giving AEW 8 figures to stream wrestling to 75 000,000 subscribers is a pretty big deal.


I don't see how anybody could genuinely see something bad in AEW getting paid extra millions to be on a streaming service with 75 million subscribers. If just 1% of that base is new fans thats a fucking win. Not to mention if they can get BTE on their.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't see how anybody could genuinely see something bad in AEW getting paid extra millions to be on a streaming service with 75 million subscribers. If just 1% of that base is new fans thats a fucking win. Not to mention if they can get BTE on their.


You only have to look at the posters spouting the nonsense to realise how.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

if I tune in for a surprise on a wrestling show, I shouldn’t be greeted with something that is usually done via press release. Who buys a ticket to hear business information?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> But the majority of wrestling fans see that the potential announcements being banded around are huge for the company.


You just don’t get it. You don’t even know who the majority who watches the show is. There’s a very good chance the majority never watched a single ROH show. There’s also a very good chance the majority isn’t subscribed to HBO Max. That’s why you don’t need to tease this as a major announcement. You announce the news and that’s it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> You just don’t get it. You don’t even know who the majority who watches the show is. There’s a very good chance the majority never watched a single ROH show. There’s also a very good chance the majority isn’t subscribed to HBO Max. That’s why you don’t need to tease this as a major announcement. You announce the news and that’s it.


Spoken truly like someone who doesn't get it. Well played.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Spoken truly like someone who doesn't get it. Well played.


You truly are a clueless idiot.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck I'll laugh if the "big deal" in pro wrestling is that AEW is on a streaming service.


Just like the Impact Wrestling streaming service. lol 

The only way that it works would be if Tony Khan has bought ROH and other promotions and will put all the library on the streaming service. But I don't know that he would abandon PPV like the WWE did.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> You only have to look at the posters spouting the nonsense to realise how.


Fair point, usually I can see the argument in the negativity. But this one is wild as fuck.


La Parka said:


> if I tune in for a surprise on a wrestling show, I shouldn’t be greeted with something that is usually done via press release. Who buys a ticket to hear business information?


Its different to think about when you consider most companies have a love hate relationship with their fans. But since they have a very loving relationship with their fans, announcing a streaming deal on air or that they brought ROH makes tons of sense.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> In comparison, it's more like the WWE Network and you know they absolutely marketed that everywhere and it was pretty groundbreaking.


Vince Mcmahon didn’t teased it as a major announcement. The news broke out and the buzz followed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> You truly are a clueless idiot.


Yep. Says the one who thinks securing a deal for a major streaming service that's likely offering them 8 figures to stream to 75,000,000 subscribers should just be announced on social media like its nothing. 

Can see you aced business school.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Vince Mcmahon didn’t teased it as a major announcement. The news broke out and the buzz followed.


Vince McMahon absolutely milked the WWE Network. 

For $9.99.

Or are you too young to remember?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> You just don’t get it. You don’t even know who the majority who watches the show is. There’s a very good chance the majority never watched a single ROH show. There’s also a very good chance the majority isn’t subscribed to HBO Max. That’s why you don’t need to tease this as a major announcement. You announce the news and that’s it.


Yes to the vast majority of wrestling fans ROH means nothing. But to deny the link between AEWs core fan base and ROH and NJPW is being willfully obtuse. There's plenty to shit on than them making smart business moves that makes them money and excited their fan base.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Vince McMahon absolutely milked the WWE Network.
> 
> For $9.99.
> 
> Or are you too young to remember?


He milked it AFTER the news broke.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

There's 0% chance this is an announcement of HBO Max. That's the dumbest shit I've ever heard. This is a wrestling show and I expect it to be about wrestling. I think even Tony understands that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> You only have to look at the posters spouting the nonsense to realise how.


This is what you always do and why it's infuriating to have a discussion with you.

NOBODY said that it wasn't a good deal just asking is it really worthy of a major announcement on national television?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> There's 0% chance this is an announcement of HBO Max. That's the dumbest shit I've ever heard. This is a wrestling show and I expect it to be about wrestling. I think even Tony understands that.


Well, yes. 

The ROH library includes a whole heap of wrestling. Which involves the MAJORITY of their top stars.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Yep. Says the one who thinks securing a deal for a major streaming service that's likely offering them 8 figures to stream to 75,000,000 subscribers should just be announced on social media like its nothing.
> 
> Can see you aced business school.


Did I say it should only be announced on social media? Can you read? All I said is it should not have been teased as a major announcement. Get the news out on TV, that’s fine. Just don’t hype it as a major announcement.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Did I say it should only be announced on social media? Can you read? All I said is it should not have been teased as a major announcement. Get the news out on TV, that’s fine. Just don’t hype it as a major announcement.


Ooh someone's getting a bit feisty. 

But it is a major announcement....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s gonna be HYUGE!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Ooh someone's getting a bit feisty.
> 
> But it is a major announcement....


Alright. You’re a waste of time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why is Tony yelling at us? 🙁


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The announcement is pretty big admittedly and I guess worthy of a short 5 minute promo but why would he buy it? ROH is pretty much a dead brand now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ROH, wow talk about underwhelming.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Alright. You’re a waste of time.


Ah there it is. 

Was waiting for the bail out.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tony really is the new Dixie Carter.

All he does is hype shit up and fails everytime.

noone gives a shit about ROH its a dead company.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RLT1981 said:


> Tony really is the new Dixie Carter.
> 
> All he does is hype shit up and fails everytime.
> 
> noone gives a shit about ROH its a dead company.


The last time ROH was really doing well was about 5 years ago.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The announcement is pretty big admittedly and I guess worthy of a short 5 minute promo but why would he buy it? ROH is pretty much a dead brand now.


Well, it certainly won't be a dead brand with proper backing from someone who is a genuine wrestling fan. 
This is essentially an expansion of AEW.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The last time ROH was really doing well was about 5 years ago.


I never gave a shit about its just shows you Tony only caters to smarks which is why AEW will never get any bigger.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The announcement is pretty big admittedly and I guess worthy of a short 5 minute promo but why would he buy it? ROH is pretty much a dead brand now.


As already stated the video library 

Also it feels like he might legit run ROH too so the stockpiling of talent will make for a solid roster and a place for guys to get work in before elevating to Dynamite or keeping busy while being cycled off tv.

It's really quite interesting can't wait for further explanation from Tony on his plans.

Also secondary thought.....

It was announced the talent sharing between AEW and Impact was done but I think there is still a relationship there especially the way all the talent sharing has been going, we see Impact, AEW,ROH,and NJPW talent being shared which I think will lead to some more cool FORBIDDEN DOOR stuff.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RLT1981 said:


> I never gave a shit about its just shows you Tony only caters to smarks which is why AEW will never get any bigger.


You realize gaining the ROH library makes them even more attractive for a streaming deal and having tape on their own stars early in their career is advantageous as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Well, it certainly won't be a dead brand with proper backing from someone who is a genuine wrestling fan.
> This is essentially an expansion of AEW.


But it will.

The former ROH fans that love good wrestling have gone to AEW which is why ROH lost fans in the first place.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You realize gaining the ROH library makes them even more attractive for a streaming deal and having tape on their own stars early in their career is advantageous as well.


ROH Library is worthless if it was worth anything Vince would had baught it and put it on peacock.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RLT1981 said:


> ROH Library is worthless if it was worth anything Vince would had baught it and put it on peacock.


WWE is in the process of making cuts left, right and centre prepping the company to be sold. WWE would be all over the ROH library a few years back.

But I will agree, to WWE it may not be a game changer but to AEW and Tony it is as he now owns 20 years worth of content he can use to sweeten up any potential VOD deals.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> WWE is in the process of making cuts left, right and centre prepping the company to be sold. WWE would be all over the ROH library a few years back.
> 
> But I will agree, to WWE it may not be a game changer but to AEW and Tony it is as he now owns 20 years worth of content he can use to sweeten up any potential VOD deals.


He don't get it

Plus half the current roster has footage in ROH how is acquiring that not helpful lol?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The library is valuable because it has the rise of many many wrestling stars today. Depends how much Tony did pay for it though, if he paid 5 million bucks for ROH just for the library that was probably dumb as the library likely won't make him that much.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> As already stated the video library
> 
> Also it feels like he might legit run ROH too so the stockpiling of talent will make for a solid roster and a place for guys to get work in before elevating to Dynamite or keeping busy while being cycled off tv.
> 
> ...


@Chip Chipperson interested in your thoughts


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> @Chip Chipperson interested in your thoughts


I do agree that it'd be a place to stockpile talent but they really could do that on any of the already existing AEW brands. ROH has to be different for all of this to make sense in my opinion.

Definitely will see more forbidden stuff. Really, I'm not trying to comment too much one way or another before he actually states what his ideas are though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is it even confirmed that ROH will continue? I didn’t get that impression from the statement. He doesn’t really need 2 companies?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rich110991 said:


> Is it even confirmed that ROH will continue? I didn’t get that impression from the statement. He doesn’t really need 2 companies?


Its not another "company ". He just bought himself another "brand "


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah I get why would he announce it like a big deal, but don't expect people to be excited about it.

ROH ain't ECW, just the most glorified company off rhe indy circuit, their library has nothing of value for anyone but hardcore marks and no ROH originals are just a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah I get why would he announce it like a big deal, but don't expect people to be excited about it.
> 
> ROH ain't ECW, just the most glorified company off rhe indy circuit, their library has nothing of value for anyone but hardcore marks and no ROH originals are just a bunch of jobbers.


Basically this. The announcement basically is catering to half of the usual 400,000 viewers on Rampage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> WWE is in the process of making cuts left, right and centre prepping the company to be sold. WWE would be all over the ROH library a few years back.
> 
> But I will agree, to WWE it may not be a game changer but to AEW and Tony it is as he now owns 20 years worth of content he can use to sweeten up any potential VOD deals.


Let's be honest there's no way WWE weren't also trying to get that ROH library and branding. They have a ton of talent that went through ROH and having even more content to offer for Peacock and the network in other countries is a no brainer.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I do agree that it'd be a place to stockpile talent but they really could do that on any of the already existing AEW brands. ROH has to be different for all of this to make sense in my opinion.
> 
> Definitely will see more forbidden stuff. Really, I'm not trying to comment too much one way or another before he actually states what his ideas are though.


Oh I agree like RAMPAGE for sure should be better quality more often then not, I too am interested to see the intentions of Khan.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You realize gaining the ROH library makes them even more attractive for a streaming deal and having tape on their own stars early in their career is advantageous as well.


To who though? The library is only worth anything to AEW currently, not a single streaming service gives a shit about Ring of Honor matches from 10 years ago.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Basically this. The announcement basically is catering to half of the usual 400,000 viewers on Rampage.


So having not only danielson and Punks rise but multitudes of other current stars rise has no value??? Gotcha lol 

Even Chip sees the value in this acquisition


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

He should have bought CHIKARA for the same reasons. Their library has half of the rosters old matches on it. This doesn't expand their business to new viewers as there isn't so much of an overlap, AEW literally consumed ROH's viewers, their top talent and the literal company. If Khan just bought the library then cool, if he bought the company to run it then who actually cares?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> To who though? The library is only worth anything to AEW currently, not a single streaming service gives a shit about Ring of Honor matches from 10 years ago.


Really? The video documentaries they could make on past and present stars alone would be worth it to WWE. Get serious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Let's be honest there's no way WWE weren't also trying to get that ROH library and branding. They have a ton of talent that went through ROH and having even more content to offer for Peacock and the network in other countries is a no brainer.


You are probably right. I'll give you that. But it's not a huge announcement for most casuals. But i can see why Tony has a hard on for this announcement. Makes sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So having not only danielson and Punks rise but multitudes of other current stars rise has no value??? Gotcha lol
> 
> Even Chip sees the value in this acquisition


No i see value in it to AEW and maybe half of the Rampage viewership marked out on this. I just dont see value in it for me.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TONY KHAN ANNOUNCES AGREEMENT TO ACQUIRE RING OF HONOR

— Video Library, Brand Assets, Intellectual Property from Independent Professional Wrestling’s Most Prestigious Promotion Purchased Under New Partnership with Tony Khan —

March 2, 2022 – Moments ago on AEW: Dynamite live on TBS, it was announced that Tony Khan has agreed to acquire the assets of Ring of Honor Wrestling Entertainment, LLC from Sinclair Broadcast Group, including the promotion’s extensive video library dating back to 2002, brand assets, intellectual property, production equipment and more.

Known widely as the independent promotion that birthed some of wrestling’s biggest stars of today, including AEW’s CM Punk and Bryan Danielson, and highlighted dozens of members of the AEW roster, Ring of Honor’s purchase signifies a new chapter in the future of professional wrestling as AEW’s meteoric rise continues to draw the youngest-skewing wrestling audience on television.

“Ring of Honor’s influence on modern professional wrestling is etched permanently in the history books, and this acquisition ensures that its legacy will be kept alive and treated with the utmost respect,” said Tony Khan, CEO of AEW, Chief Football Strategy Officer of the Jacksonville Jaguars and GM/Sporting Director of Fulham F.C. “This deal adds thousands of hours of content to our rapidly growing library and creates new opportunities to expand our footprint on a national and global scale, while having the potential to produce new content under the ROH banner. I will immediately begin exploring opportunities to make ROH’s video library available to fans, who’ll have the opportunity to witness the beginnings of the careers of some of AEW’s biggest stars.”

More than 40 members of the AEW roster have appeared in Ring of Honor during their careers.

The promotion launched the careers of numerous AEW superstars, including CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Hangman Page, Dr. Britt Baker and Adam Cole. Additional members of the AEW roster have made their mark in ROH, including the late Brodie Lee, The Young Bucks, Kenny Omega, ReDragon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly), Best Friends (Chuck Taylor and Trent? Beretta), Jay Lethal, Christopher Daniels, Matt Sydal, Mercedes Martinez, Serena Deeb, Frankie Kazarian, Scorpio Sky, Keith Lee, Eddie Kingston, Evil Uno, Stu Grayson, QT Marshall, Danhausen, Lance Archer, Griff Garrison, Thunder Rosa, Wheeler Yuta, Luchasaurus, Orange Cassidy, Ethan Page, Austin Gunn, PAC, Kip Sabian, Jon Moxley, John Silver, Alex Reynolds, Jerry Lynn, BJ Whitmer and Sonjay Dutt.

“Ring of Honor has produced some of the best professional wrestlers over the past 20 years, but more importantly, it created a family. I will be forever grateful to everyone in the ROH family who has worked tirelessly for the past two decades to take ROH to levels previously unimagined,” said Joe Koff, Chief Operating Officer, Ring of Honor Wrestling. “Tony has the utmost appreciation and respect for Ring of Honor, and I’m truly excited to see how he continues the legacy.”

This acquisition will be completed through an entity that is wholly-owned by Tony Khan.

Further details about the extent of this acquisition will be announced in the coming weeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> To who though? The library is only worth anything to AEW currently, not a single streaming service gives a shit about Ring of Honor matches from 10 years ago.



You're really underestimating the thirst for content these streaming services have. I mean Peacock is doing a dramatic reimagining of The Fresh Prince all off a fan made trailer from a few years ago. They rebooted Punkie Brewster. Content is king these days, any type of content. Paramount+ is paying for 10 years of South Park special events. ROH's library is going to make Tony a nice chunk of change long term as he sells the license to AEW and ROH footage going forward.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can see how WWE would have wanted it for their streaming since it has former WWE stars. But AEW was able to acquire it. But i dont see this as a game changer for AEW... nor even as a big deal to most casuals. However, i can see the value in it in the later run for AEW and if AEW does stream, then yes it would be additional footage they can add.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> You are probably right. I'll give you that. But it's not a huge announcement for most casuals. But i can see why Tony has a hard on for this announcement. Makes sense.


For casuals it means nothing, but for the core fans it's a big deal worthy of a TV spot. I liken it to how heavy the UFC and Bellator promoted their first events in NY. Sure a casual MMA fan wouldn't get the importance of it. But if you heavily followed MMA, MMA finally becoming legal in NY was a big deal.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> Really? The video documentaries they could make on past and present stars alone would be worth it to WWE. Get serious.


Sorry, what worthwhile documentaries could be made about ROH apart from the obvious Punk and Danielson ones? The other half of their roster did more in Impact than ROH too. It's just not that interesting or game changing, as the company was already dead. 

Don't get me wrong, I understand why it's a big deal for AEW's existing fan base, but to anyone else who cares?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I can see how WWE would have wanted it for their streaming since it has former WWE stars. But AEW was able to acquire it. But i dont see this as a game changer for AEW... nor even as a big deal to most casuals. However, i can see the value in it in the later run for AEW and if AEW does stream, then yes it would be additional footage they can add.


Nothing's a big deal to casuals lol we've been over this.

Tks never going to sell out and book for the phantom casual audience. Tony's gonna make a nice chunk of money from this move and it's going to be interesting as he's going to run ROH not just consume the library.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> For casuals it means nothing, but for the core fans it's a big deal worthy of a TV spot. I liken it to how heavy the UFC and Bellator promoted their first events in NY. Sure a casual MMA fan wouldn't get the importance of it. But if you heavily followed MMA, MMA finally becoming legal in NY was a big deal.


Hey 10 points for the slick mma reference 👍

Did you see the press release I posted it has a few more details about the buyout.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You're really underestimating the thirst for content these streaming services have. I mean Peacock is doing a dramatic reimagining of The Fresh Prince all off a fan made trailer from a few years ago. They rebooted Punkie Brewster. Content is king these days, any type of content. Paramount+ is paying for 10 years of South Park special events. ROH's library is going to make Tony a nice chunk of change long term as he sells the license to AEW and ROH footage going forward.


Sorry, I've watched people shit on WWE for years for just putting out a bunch of content for the sake of it. I've also seen them be the villain because they've bought out companies that were dead/dying, monopolized the wrestling industry and bought everyone's worthwhile talent. 

I've seen all of this get defended today in regards to AEW. If AEW wants to follow that route then fine, but I hope it's fans don't mind being called out for exactly what they are. Hypocritical wrestling hipsters.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hey 10 points for the slick mma reference
> 
> Did you see the press release I posted it has a few more details about the buyout.


Love MMA it's hard to see all the parallels lol. Like how hardcore MMA fans hate Dana just as much as hardcore wrestling fans hate Vince. 



Cult03 said:


> Sorry, I've watched people shit on WWE for years for just putting out a bunch of content for the sake of it. I've also seen them be the villain because they've bought out companies that were dead/dying, monopolized the wrestling industry and bought everyone's worthwhile talent.
> 
> I've seen all of this get defended today in regards to AEW. If AEW wants to follow that route then fine, but I hope it's fans don't mind being called out for exactly what they are. Hypocritical wrestling hipsters.


For sure there's double standards and there's definitely not as much pointing out of how AEW killed ROH, well at least not in the negative sense. 

But I can't really give Tony flack for it or producing a shit ton of mostly unwatchable content, because I wouldn't give Vince flack for doing the same thing. Some shit is just good business


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Even with inflation WCW would be 4 million today. That was an active brand still doing well for itself.

ROH is a dead brand with no talent, no tv, and an outdated old library nobody cares about.

I would say he paid about 49 million to much for a dead worthless brand his mark fans already watch AEW that would care for it. 

How do you pay 50 million for a brand that died in a pandemic it has zero value. It should be 1 million max. Absolute insanity.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Love MMA it's hard to see all the parallels lol. Like how hardcore MMA fans hate Dana just as much as hardcore wrestling fans hate Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to talk parallels 

UFC= WWE

BELLATOR =AEW

Bellator and AEWs struggles to get out of the 600lb gorilla in the industry's shadow is nearly identical,from being criticized for taking UFC castoffs to Scott Coker running the company even though they've seen the highest margins since his employment,the lack of identity being good and bad......I might do an actual comparison piece one of these days I've got stats from bellator from its first tournament on mtv2 lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You want to talk parallels
> 
> UFC= WWE
> 
> ...


Yeah none of that is lost on me lol. Don't forget stuff like the feeling Dana down playing of Pride and Strikeforce since UFC owns them. Similar to how Vince down plays past competition.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Sorry, what worthwhile documentaries could be made about ROH apart from the obvious Punk and Danielson ones?


Gee, I don't know. Sami Zayn, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles...Yeah. Why would Vince want more footage of those guys?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah none of that is lost on me lol. Don't forget stuff like the feeling Dana down playing of Pride and Strikeforce since UFC owns them. Similar to how Vince down plays past competition.


Dana doesn't own strikeforce I think you meant WEC but yeah he both milked their hype and buried the promotion at the same time.

Dana pulled off 2 if the biggest heists in the history of organized sports imo.

First it was stealing UFC from SEG the original owners & then Buying PRIDE on the premise they'd keep it running then instantly killing it and posting pics gloating about it.

1)Dana got a video tape sent to him by a friend at the NSAC showing the first UFC event put on by SEG even referencing the word octagon. At the time Meyerowitz was looking to get mma legalized in Nevada as the key to getting a PPV deal. Dana was merely a manager of fighters at the time but had deep pocketed mafia homies the Fertitas so they cooked up a scheme......when Meyerowitz put forth his case to get mma legalized he was quickly shutdown......he then sold the company to Dana and the Fertittas and guess what?......They were quickly legalized in Nevada and the Commisioner who denied Meyerowitz but okayd Dana......resigned and got a job with the UFC....LMFAOO. 


2)Dana lied to Sakakibara who was desperate and sold PRIDE under the agreeable that Dana would still run PRIDE as a separate org only to talk shit and post RIP PRIDE pics all over the internet lol.


Dana would be a great on screen heel character guys just a shrewd fucking dickhead lol.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do wonder what plan Tony has with it and what this means for the current title holders. Jonathan Gresham was backstage of Dynamite last week. So obviously he and Tony met in person. Deonna currently the Women's Champ while signed to Impact.

Part of me hopes that Ring of Honor still exists somehow because Tony Khan has a bloated roster. He isn't doing much with Jay Lethal right now, for example. Would like to see him at least transition the "Dark" shows in to being Ring of Honor shows.

Also, it will be interesting to see where Ian Riccaboni goes now. He was waiting to see what happens with ROH, like some wrestlers were. Appeared in Impact to call the ROH related matches. If I were Tony id make sure to secure him if he is still available.

Makes sense for Tony to get that library though.

So when someone says "it's a dead wrestling company. who cares?"...obviously people do care since it survived for so long. Care about Tony buying something that has so much history in wrestling. Care about the possibilities of the future with it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ShadowCounter said:


> Gee, I don't know. Sami Zayn, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles...Yeah. Why would Vince want more footage of those guys?


Alot if these guys saying it has no value obviously aren't aware of how many wrestlers have been through ROH.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dana doesn't own strikeforce I think you meant WEC but yeah he both milked their hype and buried the promotion at the same time.
> 
> Dana pulled off 2 if the biggest heists in the history of organized sports imo.
> 
> ...


UFC bought Strikeforce remember that's how they got Cormier and Luke and them. The first I had heard about the Fertittas having the commission in their back pocket. I didn't know he was supposed to keep running Pride though.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> UFC bought Strikeforce remember that's how they got Cormier and Luke and them. The first I had heard about the Fertittas having the commission in their back pocket. I didn't know he was supposed to keep running Pride though.


I'm high lol

Strikeforce = Bellator

You're correct it's been too long since Bellator, Strikeforce, WEC, were all alive at the same time.

Yeah Dana and the Fertitas pulled a heist my guy lol.....meyerowitz literally structured the UFC and was on the verge of a ppv deal but Dana had the inside man and fucking cane out Charlie Sheen WINNING!!!!

yeah there's an interview of Sakakibara talking about the agreement he had with dana that he quickly shit all over.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Was another one of these but with PRIDE on it lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> View attachment 117819
> 
> 
> Was another one of these but with PRIDE on it lol


Omg does Dana know how to really be an asshole he wants lol. The fact he still gets to act how he does is pretty surprising


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

So he paid way too much for a dead promotion LOL. This isn't even close to Vince buying WCW, because Vince completely stole that company for pennies.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

This and the HBO Max deal will change wrestling.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

The actual major announcement was that Christian will wrestle on Rampage. The RoH stuff just happened to coincide.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Knew full well this announcement would be a dud. Tony needs to give this hype shit a fucking break because it always ends in disappointment.


----------

